# S7-OPC-Server jetzt mit STEP7-Import



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 März 2004)

Mit dem S7-OPC-Server können Sie ab 
der jetzt verfügbaren Version 2.1 
den Namensraum des OPC-Servers 
durch den Import aller Datenpunkte
aus S7-Projekten automatisch erzeugen.

Da keine manuellen Verknüpfungen 
erfasst werden müssen ist die Inbetrieb-
nahme in kürzester Zeit erledigt.
Weiter erspart das bedienerfreundliche
Konfigurationsinterface wertvolle Zeit.

Umfangreiche Optimierungen bringen 
insbesondere bei Zugriff auf mehrere 
S7-Datenbereiche parallel entscheidende
Performance-Verbesserungen. 
Vergleichsmessungen mit Wettbewerbs-
produkten belegen dies.

Die Kommunikation kann über MPI, Profibus oder 
TCP/IP erfolgen. 

Der Vergleichstest:
http://www.deltalogic.de/software/s7-opc-perftest.htm

Informationen zur neuen Version:
http://www.deltalogic.de/software/s7-opc-server.htm

Testversion zum Download:
http://www.deltalogic.de/download/s7-opc-server.htm

Schulung S7 und OPC:
http://www.deltalogic.de/schulung/s7-opc.htm


Beratung erhalten Sie bei support@deltalogic.de 

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Anonymous (11 März 2004)

Guten Tag,

ich dachte OPC sei eine herstellerunabhängige 
Schnittstelle zum Datenaustausch.
Welche Sinn hat es, ein S7-Projekt importieren 
zu können?

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juli 2004)

*S7-OPC-Server*

Es stimmt, daß OPC eine herstellerunabhängige Schnittstelle ist. Der Sinn eines Importes besteht darin, daß die Symbole des SPS-Programmes direkt übernommen und damit auch zur Auswahl angeboten werden. Eine fehlerträchtige Neuvergabe entfällt somit.

Rainer


----------

